# Pumpkin Stencil Price?



## Rikki (Aug 14, 2006)

I started making pumpkin stencils last year and am thinking about beginning to offer them for sale in my Etsy shop but I'm not sure what a fair price would be on them.

My stencils require only the basic carving style - no shaving, etc - which seem to be harder and harder to find anywhere other than mass produced pattern books. They range in carving skill level.

What would you pay for a stencil you "just had to have"? Any suggestions would be extremely appreciated!


----------



## Frankie's Girl (Aug 27, 2007)

Depends.

If it's a pdf download, then no more than $2-3 unless it's REALLY intricate and detailed.
If it's a reuseable plastic stencil that you'd be mailing out, I could see going to $5-7.


----------



## Rikki (Aug 14, 2006)

I'm thinking downloadable pdf as of right now. Some of them would be extremely detailed, others not as much. Here are two of my stencils, for example:


----------



## Killed by Death (Sep 29, 2008)

To give you a comparison, Zombie Pumpkins sells his for 2 for $2, 25 for $5, etc. You can get all of his for $10. Hope this helps you out.


----------



## badgirl (May 4, 2008)

I think Frankie's Girl is right...plus you have to deduct your time, and etsy, and paypal fees. Don't cut yourself short, as your work is beautiful.


----------

